# Personal Defense?



## cantkilla (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm just wanting to know what others are doing to train and prep themselves when it's comes to hand to hand or defense against a weapon. What fighting styles are more popular? How often is anyone training in hand to hand? And methods of your conditioning.


----------



## cantkilla (Dec 26, 2012)

What are people doing with knife fighting such as training and knowledge enhancement?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I personally believe most people would do better using the time to get their weight down and getting into shape before they consider hand to hand training. Most people who take some type of martial art or hand to hand combat training only take enough to give them a false sense of security. But yes if you are in good shape and have the time go ahead and take it. Just remember any one that is attacking you will probably be armed it is best to not trust anyone you don't know and keep at a distance and if the SHTF don't go out unarmed and preferably with other that are armed. I remember watching one show where a man was training his 10 year old daughter in self defense, where he should teach her to run, scream, scratch, throw things, anything to get away not have her have some false sense that she can fight off a man 3 times her weight.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you need hand to hand or a knife you already messed up and let them get to close.
You get in that kind of a fight you already lost.
Good physical condition at any age is a plus the better shape you in the longer you can run that few extra yards you can keep moving may save your life.
PT everyday for life.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

shoot 'em,


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> If you need hand to hand or a knife you already messed up and let them get to close. You get in that kind of a fight you already lost.


So true. I'm just to old to but up with the bull of hand to hand combat. I've said too much already.


----------



## -=TIECHIMAN=- (Jan 4, 2013)

> shoot 'em


Best form of self defense anyone could have. Get a CCW permit and train with your weapon.


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

-=TIECHIMAN=- said:


> Best form of self defense anyone could have. Get a CCW permit and train with your weapon.


Great tip i currently received mine and also invested in a good side arm and main AR... great investment.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

In self defense, distance is your friend. First layer, a nice bolt action rifle. Second layer, medium distance rifle. Third a handgun. In SHTF senario I ain't lookin' for trouble, I will avoid it at all costs.jmho


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Train with your firearms as much as you can. The more you train the better you will become. A person has got to know his or her limitations and perpare for what you good at.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

I believe physical fitness is necessary for hands on encounters.
It is naive to think that a firearm is ideal in all situations. In any narrow, close proximity situation, it can be easy for an assailant to get the jump on you.
Actually pay attention to how often you are at arms length with people you don't know on any given day, you may be surprised. Also consider the 21 rule (rule of 21, 21' rule, or whatever your trainer called it). You know that a firearm is very hard to employ at that range.
Many studios have adopted multiple martial art forms. My local dojo went from only teaching kajukenbo to teaching MMA, Brazilian jiu jitsu, and other small programs (kid safe, knife skills, etc).
Martial arts studios are a great way to get exercise and learn skills.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree...i took alot of karate classes etc..earned my black belt...and also took mma classes...Def worth it


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm too old and disabled to MMA with you younguns', I'm sneaky though.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I'm too old and disabled to MMA with you younguns', I'm sneaky though.


I'll take old age and treachery over youth and agility any day ::rambo::


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree.. thats ok..i do it though to protect and be ready for my family.. :0)


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I have over 27 years martial arts experience and have been teaching self defense for about 24 of those years. One of the worst weapons you can pick up for defense is a knife. It is one of the most difficult weapons to use. I have seen more people get hurt trying to defend themselves with a knife. Why? in order to use it, you need to be very close to your attacker, and that is something most people cannot handle. Pick up a broomstick and keep your distance.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Tazer..lol


----------



## Cqb101 (Sep 21, 2014)

A lot of responses to your question have answered use your handgun to end it...pretty good answer, most of the time...and I respect those answers...but there are exceptions...as for the fact that a knife will beat a gun at close range...look up the 21 foot rule where knife attack trumps a gun before handgunner can draw his gun from holster and fire into attacker...then also the fact that you may not be able to access gun and/or may be reloading when attack occurs, as well as other possibilities...so some kind of hand to hand training just makes sense and will also result in at least a minimal amount of fitness and will keep your quickness/ reflexes honed and keep you mentally sharp and thinking quickly...so here are some of my thoughts...

I may be the exception here as I have trained in over 3 dozen arts & combative systems for 40+ years and been teaching a half dozen of them for 25+years...have done all the hard styles(Japanese, Korean) but focus mostly on quicker styles now that don't rely on power, but instead rely on quickness and reflex training...such as Wing Chun Kung Fu, JKD(Bruce Lee's system), Filipino knife and stick fighting, Indonesian systems, and also use Krav Maga, Thai boxing, and such...I feel these arts will train you better for situations/scenarios that will require quick action and quick thinking...
For survival preppers, I would recommend to focus on striking... low kicks, punches, forearm strikes especially to opponent's neck, basic standing grappling, basic groundwork to survive and then get up off ground as quickly as possible(don't get hung up on MMA you see on TV)...learn some offensive and defensive knife and stick work...those are the modern day weapons...no one carries samurai swords any more...
Learn some basic boxing if you can ...stay away from high kicks...only good for conditioning and Hollywood...
Study any Filipino art that you can...should help you tremendously in your training, depending on the instructor...
Krav Maga is Israeli, but comprised of techniques pulled from many different systems...main focus is to train for different types of attacks on street or battlefield...pretty direct and to the point as to dealing with an opponent...no sparring or rules...mostly focuses on serious attacks and serious counter measures...
Hope this helps any one with questions about this type of training and preparedness...let me know if you have more questions...will try to respond


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My HTH weapon is a .357 magnum


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

before anyone thinks of hand to hand combat we all need to practise situational awareness, who is about and what their intensions are, body language, I lived in a city for 43 years and I wouldn't have survived in some of the less savoury areas if I hadn't been aware of what was going on around me. these days I see people head down ears glued to their mobile devise or whatever, walking across roads in the path of cars oblivious to what is going on around them.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Not everyone is a ninja. I've never heard of this 21 foot rule but I bet that only applies to a highly trained attacker. All the same, everyone should have at least some training in wrestling and combatives.

Welcome to the forum cqb101.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Even with a CCW/permit one can still be ambushed. Then what? Your EDC blade?

Fortunately, I have the privilege of being older than I used to be. I know people who aren't around to agree with that.
Like Toby Keith's song "Not as good as I once was", I can be good once as I ever was.
My mind is still clear and in some ways my situational awareness is keener... but I,m not as good as I once was so distance is my friend.
I can run fast but not far.
I can run far but not fast
I can keep reasonably small groups with my handgun, but I'm not gonna win any ribbons for my chest anymore.
I exercise - Tai Chi, stretch (thats important), casually browsing Krav Maga classes for next year. I go for long walks and bounce a tennis ball as I do. I get cardio and Eye/hand exercise that way. Goofy? I know some LEOs do it too.
I have experienced a street ambush and I can see it before it happens... in day-light that is. I have taught all the women and my grand daughter how to recognized a bad guy before his approaches.

If I ever get into a hand-to-hand battle, I will do my very best to get ugly early.
My real first name is Kimberly - I've had some practice with ambushes... I did not win them all.
My dad taught me 2 things; 1. Never be the one to start a fight, and make sure you're the last one standing. and 2 There are no rules and no honor in a street fight. Get ugly early.

To avoid all of the above is to keep distant and keep moving.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

it doesn't matter what you believe in knife or gun..the question is do you know how to use it efficiently and effectively

watch the following video


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Depends on what type of situation we're talking about. 

Generally I'm armed so as stated before distance is your friend, so is your carry piece, whether it's a 38, 9 , 45 whatever. I try to keep late night trips to a minimum but it happens from time to time. Just last month I had to run to Walmart at 3am to grab a car battery. It happens, I just try and be prepared. 
I carry a Shield 9 primarily, usually have my Gerber knife as well but I've been liking karambits lately so that might change. I have a Cold Steel knife I like to carry as well.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok I am not reading this whole thing. But since 90% of you just became Doc Holiday or Carlos Hathcock....good luck with that. 

Cantkilla, basic fitness is a must first. Speaking for myself I started with TKD. MOst of it is not real practical, however the part that is, is devastating. I moved on to BJJ and then into general mma. I do not train anymore. No that I wouldn't like too but its not feasible for me now. To you marksman out there, 100% of fights start on the feet, 95% end up on the deck....what are you gonna do when I am crawling on your ass like a monkey, choking you and manipulating your joints !


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not young.
I'm not in good shape.
Thanks to a number of injuries, it's not likely that I'll ever reach a high level of fitness in what's left of my lifetime.

I do, however, have a might good level if situational awareness.
I've had a significant amount of professional training in my life.
I'm a quick and accurate shot.

Will this guarantee my victory in any encounters I may experience? Nah... But it's what I've got, so it'll have to do.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeep, I would still get ugly early... You will be uglier longer. 
You're absolutely correct. Those days I had to fight my way home from school, ended up in the dirt. I hated that part. 
That's when bully1 would get support from bully2. 
Rage would kick in. That's when I got lucky or regret it.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah I'm ugly lol, and always will be. But most people don't get the ground. I do not stand and trade shots with anyone. I take it to the floor as soon as possible. Then the game begins, I am not in a hurry but most victims are. Just wait and wait.....then............


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

whoppo said:


> I'm not young.
> I'm not in good shape.
> Thanks to a number of injuries, it's not likely that I'll ever reach a high level of fitness in what's left of my lifetime.
> 
> ...


I see myself in that post. I sure as hell ain't going to win any kick-boxing championships. However, if someone DOES violate the 21ft rule, then I sure as hell ain't the shot that I think I am, and that by itself would be depressing. But as a last resort, I've got a surprise or two in reserve.

In a battle situation though -- while I am pretty well prepared, I don't kid myself. If we really do end up in a war, I don't expect to survive it. I just want to make sure I go down fighting. Besides, if it comes to that kind of scenario, life may not be worth living long for anyway.


----------



## apocalypsepal (Nov 10, 2015)

Depends on what kind of entities you plan on warring against. Are we talking martial marauders or something more dangerous? Like zombies?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I try to stay in shape but getting too old so I keep a good blaster or 2 on my side.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I'm too old and disabled to MMA with you younguns', I'm sneaky though.


I can outshoot you young guns,I know for a fact, and my Large Bowie swings well IIRC. Learned from some ROK's(MC) that a small Kabar is OK too


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Anthony said:


> shoot 'em,


With a double tap!


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

I know Karate,Kung Fu and several other dangerous words! Beware!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

cantkilla said:


> I'm just wanting to know what others are doing to train and prep themselves when it's comes to hand to hand or defense against a weapon. What fighting styles are more popular? How often is anyone training in hand to hand? And methods of your conditioning.


I plan to pull out a gun.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

In my younger days I taught knife fighting in my Kung Fu class, I am very knowledgeable with ground fighting... Now Im just too old to be rolling around on the ground trying for a choke, or arm bar... I would just shoot them now.


----------



## krusty (Oct 7, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Not everyone is a ninja. I've never heard of this 21 foot rule but I bet that only applies to a highly trained attacker.


There was a training video called "Surviving Edged Weapons" or something similar.....anyways it was presented to law enforcement at the time (in the 90's?) and used different scenarios where the attacker had a edged weapon of some sort while the officer attempted to draw his side arm. It was shown that a not so trained attacker who was under the 21 foot range could in fact travel that distance and kill or wound the officer even if that officer was successful in getting off a shot.

The instructors in that video were adamant that if you allowed anyone to enter into your zone inside the 21 feet who had the intention to kill or hurt you could easily make the distance before you could draw your weapon.

I am a huge believer in knowing your surroundings, and to ALWAYS pay attention to your gut. I do not think I can emphasize that "Spiderman" like tingle one gets - I know everyone here has experienced that feeling. When I get that feeling I have already planned my escape route.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Martial arts training is a great way to get in shape. it has the added benefit of learning hand to hand combat skills at the same time. lots of stuff can be gained from martial arts training.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ninja Turtles with knives need to go meet allah.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

big paul said:


> before anyone thinks of hand to hand combat we all need to practise situational awareness, who is about and what their intensions are, body language, I lived in a city for 43 years and I wouldn't have survived in some of the less savoury areas if I hadn't been aware of what was going on around me. these days I see people head down ears glued to their mobile devise or whatever, walking across roads in the path of cars oblivious to what is going on around them.


Situational Awareness


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Here is a great video of a guy taking out multiple armed cops with a knife he winds up killing on ofthe cops WARNING GRAPHIC


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Man, that is a lesson in how to stir up a firestorm, and I am talking about the cops; they should have left the guy alone, unless he was wanted or insane.
If he was wanted/insane, they were non-nonchalant in the way they approached him: and if he wasn't a threat, they instigated the attack upon themselves.
Yeah, he should have surrendered and then everything would have been under control. When he pulled the knife, they should have been ready to fill his chest full of bullets.
When he rushed, they should have let him have it, that is pretty basic stuff. The cop that died must have been shocked by the ferocity of the attack, but what did he expect?

PS: Central America has murder rates that are off the charts, and nothing in America approaches their stats. Remember that when you speak to people, speak as you would be spoken to.
This is not meant as a scolding to anyone or anything, but don't treat people like trash and don't under-estimate an angry man. 
That film was a travesty, but instructive, and life can be brutal.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well the way I see it surprise is about the only style of MA, knife, or club fighting that is going to beat a novice with a gun pointed at you. also stopping someone doesn't mean killing them a 3 year old with a whiffle ball bat tagging the nutz will stop a guy.
don't fool yourself if your going to do something just do it bad situations are not that forgiving.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Shoot them. If I ever get in a situation where I can't shoot them, I've already done something wrong. My second choice would be a machete. Difficult to go all urban ninja on me if I chop off your arm. I'm a firm believer in tools. We have them, and I like to use them.


----------



## cobra246 (Nov 17, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> If you need hand to hand or a knife you already messed up and let them get to close.
> You get in that kind of a fight you already lost.
> Good physical condition at any age is a plus the better shape you in the longer you can run that few extra yards you can keep moving may save your life.
> PT everyday for life.


Already lost? if you have that mentality then ya you have lost. We all agree here that hand to hand is not the best scenario but lets face it...we cant always eliminate threats 30-100 metres out. Sometimes getting in close is what it takes to survive and in that moment youll wish you had prepared for it.


----------



## Cqb101 (Sep 21, 2014)

cantkilla said:


> I'm just wanting to know what others are doing to train and prep themselves when it's comes to hand to hand or defense against a weapon. What fighting styles are more popular? How often is anyone training in hand to hand? And methods of your conditioning.


For self-defense, look for something that is broad-based in approach. By that I mean strikes, grappling, groundfighting, modern weapons and preferably some real-life scenarios. It is not so important that you go very deep into any one area in the beginning; it is more important that you can survive in many different kinds of situations and/or encounters. So the key here is IDEAS. Ideas will keep you alive. The mind is the best weapon. Ideas form tactics and strategies. That is what will allow you to survive. Hence, it is better in the beginning to have basic level knowledge and skills in many different areas.

Try to acquire some boxing skills & Thai boxing for striking...some Wing Chun for really close, quick strikes(no one has better hands)...some Filipino knife & stick skills plus great footwork & empty hand drills...mix those with some grappling & groundwork...then you may want to look into these...

Try Jeet Kune Do, Krav Maga, Hock Hoccheim's system, Tony Blauer's system, Jim Wagner's system.
Hope this helps...

I HAVE TRAINED, ANALYZED, RESEARCHED, & CROSS-REFERENCED MORE THAN 36 DIFFERENT MARTIAL ART AND COMBATIVE SYSTEMS...OVER 40+ YEARS...AND HAVE BEEN TEACHING WING CHUN, FILIPINO, INDONESIAN SYSTEMS & MORE FOR MORE THAN 25...AND STILL LEARNING ON THIS JOURNEY


----------



## Cqb101 (Sep 21, 2014)

Quote Originally Posted by Smitty901 View Post
"If you need hand to hand or a knife you already messed up and let them get to close.
You get in that kind of a fight you already lost."

Partially correct...but if you look at breakdowns in society in the past...such as Argentina or the former Yugoslavia...things happen...normal looking people walk up to you on the street in a three piece suit and rob you...you cant just shoot every normal looking person that walks up to talk with you...
Train in some form of self defense/ martial art...it will keep your movements and reflexes quick and sharp, and will do the same for your mental abilities as well...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

learned long and well many years ago. POS shit raiders , kill them, POS criminals kill them too

I have long and short arms, and know how to use them. Vamints are easy to kill as keeps


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I conceal carry... 

hand to hand 20 years ago I could have held my own.. today, maybe if I can get it over with quickly... If I am forced into a knife fight, I will be using a empty pistol as a club


----------



## Defiel (Jul 15, 2020)

Personal defense has a few different forms. Perhaps you are disipline and fit, in that case martial arts like Kung Fu and Krav Maga is a great option. However, if you are less fit, but you want to defend yourself well, than you should learn to attack with a firearm or knife. If you don't care about personal defense all that much, than I would reccomend a pepper spray or taser, because it is not costly and very easy to use in common self-defense scenarios.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cqb101 said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Smitty901 View Post
> "If you need hand to hand or a knife you already messed up and let them get to close.
> You get in that kind of a fight you already lost."
> 
> ...


 NO, Smitty is right, do you have any combat experience????

Well he has in the sandbox more than one tour,

I am from an earlier vintage, but still here, alive that is.

I am a qualified sniper and real good with a handgun but better with a rifle.

Put me in a field fortification,

and no one in my firelane is going to make it through.

All your cow dung poo stuff is great for the movies and for those 18-30 years

old, what the hell do you do if you are 50-80 years old???

Same answer, get real good with a gun,

don't let people walk up to you when you are out.

Keep the hell off the streets if it is SHTF here, if not off the streets,

then prepare to kill anyone you tell to keep back and does not.

At 25 feet I can put one in your throat and one in you eye socket in 3 seconds.

That is the stand off distance to give warning,

a move closer and depending on situation either draw and fire or just draw.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The older I get, the less a Grand Jury would expect me to defend myself in hand to hand combat. If you begin to close the distance on me with an edged weapon.....Or any weapon for that matter I feel pretty comfortable in using deadly force. Not that I can't defend myself that way, I just prefer to stop the threat with as little risk to myself as possible.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

cantkilla said:


> I'm just wanting to know what others are doing to train and prep themselves when it's comes to hand to hand or defense against a weapon. What fighting styles are more popular? How often is anyone training in hand to hand? And methods of your conditioning.


Dang this is an oldie. I dont fight. I do the continum of force. 
1. Verbal commands 
2. Soft hands
3. Pepper spray 
4. Forty cal


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

damn....i just realized where my give a damn meter pegged....

if you haven't killed anyone then you are relying on animalistic strength...that level of crazy that wins. sometimes called retard strength..... hand to hand with an untrained person is called I kill you....period....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm so sick of this idea...that you can mentally prepare for what may happen.


when I gouge out your eyes and chew through your carotid arteries....or rip your ears off and skull fuk you......you think you can prepare by reading articles?...learn to shoot instinctively at threats....then you can defend against me...until then...baaaaah.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm so sick of this idea...that you can mentally prepare for what may happen.
> 
> when I gouge out your eyes and chew through your carotid arteries....or rip your ears off and skull fuk you......you think you can prepare by reading articles?...learn to shoot instinctively at threats....then you can defend against me...until then...baaaaah.


Post of the day!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm so sick of this idea...that you can mentally prepare for what may happen.
> 
> when I gouge out your eyes and chew through your carotid arteries....or rip your ears off and skull fuk you......you think you can prepare by reading articles?...learn to shoot instinctively at threats....then you can defend against me...until then...baaaaah.


Old SF Guy: don't drink the milk. It's spoiled.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

These idiot (Antifa/blm/communist) don’t understand...

The deadliest thing in the world is a pissed off, trained, give a flying F, old guy with a gun. 

They keep it up and they may find out.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My Pappy always told me never fight a man with nothing to lose. At 61 I ain't going 15 rounds with you and I could give a shit about the Marquess of Queensberry Rules. I don't give a rats ass what your cause is. I ain't never played fair and I ain't about to begin now. Before you come at me, it would be wise to ask yourself this question, "What does this old guy have to lose, and does he look like a man that would be unarmed?"


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Personal defense you say?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298686517251104773


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> My Pappy always told me never fight a man with nothing to lose. At 61 I ain't going 15 rounds with you and I could give a shit about the Marquess of Queensberry Rules. I don't give a rats ass what your cause is. I ain't never played fair and I ain't about to begin now. Before you come at me, it would be wise to ask yourself this question, "What does this old guy have to lose, and does he look like a man that would be unarmed?"


At 79 I feel the same way, and I always carry 2-3 guns on me and know how to use them.

No I don't do the "Tourist" thingy.

I am left handed but shoot righty always have, in my right rear pocket in which most carry their wallet, I carry a 642 Smith.

Should someone demand my wallet, they will be in for a surprise.

Wallet is in my left side rear pocket.

Now with the demonstration evolving here, I am starting to carry two M1A1 carbines with us when we go out, 8 mags each.

The thing that bothers me is that both of us look like easy targets to eat up, grandfather and granddaughter appearance.

But it is my daughter and she is 32, carries a Smith 442 and a G17 together, one in holster and one in a special quick draw handbag.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

"_No I don't do the "Tourist" thingy_."

Heck, at my age now, I don't do the "Tourist thingy," myself. Frankly, we all should be looking where to run and hide in this age.

Think about it. We all grew up as youngsters trading punches--and we did it fairly, nothing below the belt. Then "automatic knives" made their debut, but most of us just played with them in study hall.

Then the humor fell out of it. We always knew that New York City and Chicago had serious gangland problems, but in no time at all Milwaukee had gang problems.

Now I see Chicago gang marks on walls and traffic tunnels. Even the isthmus has problems on State Street.

I wonder if the time has come _in suburbia_ when we leave the house we should do a "check." Does everyone have ID, keys to everything, a list of emergency numbers and a firearm? Sadly, most times we're just going out for coffee. However, it's near a mall...

At least I have never bought Kevlar, but then, I have a birthday coming up.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> "_No I don't do the "Tourist" thingy_."
> 
> Heck, at my age now, I don't do the "Tourist thingy," myself. Frankly, we all should be looking where to run and hide in this age.
> 
> ...


I live in the country, 4 miles from the town center in the woods.

The outlying towns are now seeing section 8 housing and the scum they bring, never use to be like this.

I see the scum browsing the neighborhood looking for targets to hit, they even come down my road that is posted as private.

It is a pain in the ass to put everything away when leaving for anytime, the MG's are always locked up in the big Mosler.

I have a check list for when I leave here, guns, mags, phone, Kevlar vests are in each Jeep, level 2's.

The level 4's are at home ready to slip on, even over underwear if needed.

All the Kevlar vests are from the PD that I worked for, for 20 years, they are registered to me.

The 4's contain spare mags for rifle and pistol.

I carried a Browning 25 auto when I was 16, was a member of nothing, minded my own business.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We live in what used to be relative wilderness, with wilderness creatures all around.
Wife and I got used to carrying a gun whenever we went outside the house. Even just out to the road to get the mail.
Heck, there used to be packs of feral dogs running loose.

It is more civilized out here now, but still agricultural/farm/ranch.

The two nearest towns haven't had a killing in years. Years.
It is safe out here.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

cantkilla said:


> I'm just wanting to know what others are doing to train and prep themselves when it's comes to hand to hand or defense against a weapon. What fighting styles are more popular? How often is anyone training in hand to hand? And methods of your conditioning.


I do as I was trained..voice commands..soft hands..pepper spray..ASP..gun. I only fight with my friends and only when Im real drunk. If somebody wants to duke it out man to man..I tell em I am in bad health..heart hemrohids etc. If they attack me unprovoked in spite of my claims to being old broke and sick..I play football with em. Forearm shiver to the teeth stops about most anybody who ever took one from me. lol.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It's good to hear that you guys have adapted and seem comfortable and safe. Yikes, I still jump when someone rings our doorbell! I've been away, as you know, and I'd like to get back into the game. I sure could use some pointers when we debate safety and defensive stances. There must be new Masters and refinements being created. I look forward to hearing about the advancements.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> It's good to hear that you guys have adapted and seem comfortable and safe. Yikes, I still jump when someone rings our doorbell! I've been away, as you know, and I'd like to get back into the game. I sure could use some pointers when we debate safety and defensive stances. There must be new Masters and refinements being created. I look forward to hearing about the advancements.


The other day, Thursday, a guy knocked on our door around 6 PM.

It made me jump right out of the chair, grabbed the 1911 that was right beside me.

Now mind you, the UPS truck comes and the guy knocks and leaves the package, same with FEDEX.

We hear the truck coming into the driveway, this time nothing was heard.

It has been years since anyone knocked on my door, known people are told to call in advance of coming here.

Daughter had come out of the office with her M-1 carbine and stood oblique to the door with it pointed at the door.

I answered the door with it not open then for 2 inches, guy wanted to by my motorcycle that was for sale, legit reason for being there.

A lot of people have a habit of just walking into places, had the door been unlocked and he walked in,

he had an 90% chance of getting shot.

He bought the bike for the asking price by the way.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> It made me jump right out of the chair, grabbed the 1911 that was right beside me.


I have the same problem. Our attached garage blocks my view of our drive-way. I do not see anyone until they are knocking on my front door.

I thought about getting an outdoor camera and aiming at our drive-way. I think our new TV set has "picture in picture" so if the camera triggers a person walking into our yard I have time to make decisions.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I have the same problem. Our attached garage blocks my view of our drive-way. I do not see anyone until they are knocking on my front door.
> 
> I thought about getting an outdoor camera and aiming at our drive-way. I think our new TV set has "picture in picture" so if the camera triggers a person walking into our yard I have time to make decisions.


Had I been in the bedroom or the living room I would have seen him on the CCTV, system covers all 4 sides of the house.

There is none in the kitchen where I was sitting, I can see the driveway from 2 different windows there.

I don't think your TV will allow an external input for the P in P display, mine does not,

my monitors are separate and mounted above the TV, 4 of them.

Even the vid recorder which has WIFI capabilities is in parallel with the monitors records only the driveway activity when activated.

By the way the bike wasn't even listed at that time, friend of a friend thingy was at play here.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> It's good to hear that you guys have adapted and seem comfortable and safe. Yikes, I still jump when someone rings our doorbell! I've been away, as you know, and I'd like to get back into the game. I sure could use some pointers when we debate safety and defensive stances. There must be new Masters and refinements being created. I look forward to hearing about the advancements.


I read Poor Mans James Bond after finding it in the dumpster on midnights one time. What did you need to know grasshopper? lol


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am going to start a new thread on defense later tonight, this one is too old, and I think that I have a good place to start another, newer one.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> I am going to start a new thread on defense later tonight, this one is too old, and I think that I have a good place to start another, newer one.


I guess I won't comment on this one then......


----------



## Never_Ready_Enough (Apr 22, 2020)

This guy runs a small dojo in Tennessee, I think. He also has lots of instructional videos. Here's one for knife attacks.

Knife_Defense


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Never_Ready_Enough said:


> This guy runs a small dojo in Tennessee, I think. He also has lots of instructional videos. Here's one for knife attacks.
> 
> Knife_Defense


Good deal then, post away I am going to start my thread, but you are welcome to post here or there.
As long as it posted and a good art.


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

SOCOM42 said:


> The other day, Thursday, a guy knocked on our door around 6 PM.
> 
> It made me jump right out of the chair, grabbed the 1911 that was right beside me.
> 
> ...


If someone was shot in this scenario, and LE found out, in a lot of states the shooter would be spending considerable amount of time in jail. My point: know your state laws in regards to home defense and the use of lethal force. You can’t defend your home and family that well from the slammer.


----------

